# 64 GTO RAM AIR MANIFOLD PROBLEMS ROUTING FRONT BRAKE LINE AND TRANS LINES



## wyldthng (Nov 26, 2019)

HELLO GTO LOVERS

I HAVE A 64 GTO WITH 389 TRI POWER AND 67 HO RAM AIR EXHAUST MANIFOLDS-- I NEED HELP WITH ROUTING -- AS THE PREVIOUS OWNER DID A TERRIBLE JOB KEEPING THE LINES AWAY FROM THE HEAT FROM THE EXHAUST MANIFOLDS---------- I AM WORRIED THE BRAKE FLUID WILL BOIL IN THE LINES... ANY HELP??? THANKS


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

You have a dual reservoir master cylinder which came out on the 1967 and up cars. Find a brake diagram for the 1967 and up cars and you should find how the lines are routed. Same goes for the trans lines, you should be able to find a diagram. Possibly an incorrect radiator for your year car was installed and it has different fitting positions? 

Should not be too difficult to figure out. Books, Pontiac Reading


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I used Inline tube PLT6705 67 Pontiac Lemans GTO HO ram air exhaust.....these lines go over the crossmember and are not near the heat. At first I thought they will stick up but not in the way or really noticeable, but not cinched against the frame 1/4 inch from the hot exhaust.

on my 66 when I added HO exhaust I did not change position of factory brake lines, yes they do look close, but never had an issue with boiling brake fluid and I change mine and pay close attention to it....


----------



## wyldthng (Nov 26, 2019)

How about just change out the whole set up. get a 67 gto ho ram air everything....... master cyl---- booster---lines.. the frames are the same --- so all should work.... I am not a novice on these girls...... had a 67 at seventeen since then I have had a 72 and two 66 and now a sixty four..... If you would like to talk goat give a call 406 880 0679


----------



## wyldthng (Nov 26, 2019)

Lemans guy said:


> I used Inline tube PLT6705 67 Pontiac Lemans GTO HO ram air exhaust.....these lines go over the crossmember and are not near the heat. At first I thought they will stick up but not in the way or really noticeable, but not cinched against the frame 1/4 inch from the hot exhaust.
> 
> on my 66 when I added HO exhaust I did not change position of factory brake lines, yes they do look close, but never had an issue with boiling brake fluid and I change mine and pay close attention to it....


----------



## wyldthng (Nov 26, 2019)

thanks for the info... I will figure it out as I think getting the five piece ram air front brake line kit should do it----I will let you know........ I think because the ra manifolds did not come on the sixy four.... get the sixy seven parts as that is what mine are 977646 give a call i love talking goat Dan 406 880 0679


----------



## wyldthng (Nov 26, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> You have a dual reservoir master cylinder which came out on the 1967 and up cars. Find a brake diagram for the 1967 and up cars and you should find how the lines are routed. Same goes for the trans lines, you should be able to find a diagram. Possibly an incorrect radiator for your year car was installed and it has different fitting positions?
> 
> Should not be too difficult to figure out. Books, Pontiac Reading


----------



## wyldthng (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks for the info What say We got for all sixty seven coponents . the frame is the same so it should work DC


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I would think that should work. I see the 5 piece kit for RA/HO engines. I would also get the brake line clips for the RA/HO to keep them secure.


----------



## wyldthng (Nov 26, 2019)

THANK YOU


----------

